# Wade fishing help Corpus Christi



## Hudge (Apr 17, 2013)

Iâ€™m looking for help to inshore walk-in wade fish in corpus... Iâ€™m not asking for your spots Iâ€™m asking for guidance in a general area. I have been walking into oso bay from the college area. Thank you for your time and input have a great day.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aquillin87 (Aug 8, 2017)

Fish pass and a couple other side roads to the west of Texas 361 have access to the backside of Corpus Christi bay wher you can walk in just I’d recommend going with a buddy and make sure you have 4wheel drive google earth is your best friend use it it’s all trial and error go with a buddy though you never know what can happen and wear ray guards lots of rays by shamrock cove also buy a map from any fishing store like roys and it’ll give coordinates to walk in wade areas Baffin Bay also has a few that are easily accessible if you want to make the drive south ( kratz bait camp, salt mines, and site 55) all can be good fishing if you catch it right


----------



## Neumie (Oct 28, 2004)

Bird Island Basin makes a good wade either side of the boat ramp. Dead Man's Hole behind the church (I call it Church Hole to differentiate from the other Deadmans Hole to the north of Kate's Hole) is another good spot.

Here's a Google Map with access points: CLICK


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

Neumie said:


> Bird Island Basin makes a good wade either side of the boat ramp. Dead Man's Hole behind the church (I call it Church Hole to differentiate from the other Deadmans Hole to the north of Kate's Hole) is another good spot.
> 
> Here's a Google Map with access points: CLICK


Ditto on Bird Island Basin. Can you still wade around the end of the boat ramp area into Nighthawk Bay? I use to live in Corpus and waded that area several times. Of course, back then, you could catch trout off the highway from Corpus to Port Aransas in any ditch or slough coming out toward the surf.

Solar Screens, Ext. Roll Down Shades, Plantation Shutters
2Cool Discounts
Call Mike at 713-446-3249


----------



## Neumie (Oct 28, 2004)

SolarScreenGuy said:


> Ditto on Bird Island Basin. Can you still wade around the end of the boat ramp area into Nighthawk Bay?


I'm not sure why you couldn't other than the lack of non-trailer parking at the ramp. I have't been there since Harvey so things may have changed.


----------

